# messages after portupgrade



## hirohitosan (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi there.
I [cmd=]portsnap fetch update[/cmd] my ports collection and [cmd=]portupgrade -ca[/cmd] 

At the end I got some messages:


```
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
	- devel/automake110 (port directory error)
	- devel/automake19 (port directory error)
	- sysutils/freecolor (marked as IGNORE)
	- net/samba3 (port directory error)
	- archivers/xz (marked as IGNORE)
```
It is something bad?
How can I get rid of these messages?

thanks


----------



## SirDice (Nov 12, 2010)

Just pkg_delete the automake ports, they don't exist anymore. The sysutils/freecolor is marked as BROKEN:

```
.if ${ARCH} != "i386"
BROKEN=         Does not function correctly on !i386
.endif
```

And depending on the version of FreeBSD, xz is already in the base:

```
.if ${OSVERSION} >= 900012 || (${OSVERSION} < 900000 && ${OSVERSION} >= 800505)
IGNORE= is already in the base system
.endif
```


----------



## hirohitosan (Nov 12, 2010)

thnaks SirDice!
I tried:

```
pkg_delete automake\*
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/share/doc/automake/amhello-1.0.tar.gz' fails original MD5 checksum - not deleted.
pkg_delete: unable to completely remove directory '/usr/local/share/doc/automake'
pkg_delete: couldn't entirely delete package (perhaps the packing list is
incorrectly specified?)
pkg_delete: package 'automake-1.11.1' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled:
autotools-20101016
pkg_delete: package 'automake-1.4.6_6' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled:
autotools-20101016
pkg_delete: package 'automake-wrapper-20071109' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled:
automake-1.11.1
automake-1.4.6_6
autotools-20101016
```
do I have to delete autotools?
and about the others I don't understand how to get rid of the messages ... sorry


----------

